

Show HN: Learning to let go - our hosted real-time platform - gurraman
https://www.hydna.com/

======
gurraman
A few days ago an article on "delayed launches"[1] was posted here on HN. We
took a step back from our computers, looked at each other, and laughed
nervously. The article was about us. The thing is, the author couldn't
possibly have known about us as we've been too afraid to leave the comfort of
our stealth mode.

We've wasted so much time tweaking our concept in utter fear of how the
community would receive us. Mantras about releasing early and often, or
letting our users shape the product, to no avail; we subconsciously wanted our
entire (ever-changing) vision to be implemented to perfection before showing
you anything.

A lot is happening in the "real-time" business at the moment and now we're
asking ourselves: "why the hell didn't we launch a year ago?".

So, as an exercise in letting things go, we're throwing our little project to
the wolves. Despite our wishes to have implemented X, Y, and Z before doing
so.

[1] [http://viniciusvacanti.com/2012/04/02/how-we-fooled-
ourselve...](http://viniciusvacanti.com/2012/04/02/how-we-fooled-ourselves-
into-delaying-our-startups-launch/)

------
ktsmith
I have no idea what this means:

A hosted real-time platform that gives your project a lift to the forefront

I didn't realize what this service was for until I got to the second to last
box (bottom row middle) that said: Use Hydna to real-time-enable your
software. Common applications include:

~~~
gurraman
You're absolutely right. Will be "fixed" in our next update! :)

Thanks for taking the time to comment!

~~~
ktsmith
Anytime, the platform looks interesting, good job on launching.

~~~
gurraman
Ok, quick-fix online. We'll take another look at it in the morning. Thanks for
the encouraging words! :)

~~~
ktsmith
I think that change is a lot clearer and gets what you provide into the
viewers mind immediately. Of course you should probably test variations to see
what gets the best response.

------
lukeholder
You need to make a intro video ASAP.

Meteor got to the top of hackernews because everyone understood the entire
premise in 3 relaxing minutes.

Having to read docs as a way of 'getting started' is not the best way to get
your users excited.

I see the example app: <http://hydna.github.com/tartarus> which is a great
step, but video more-so!

~~~
gurraman
Good and valid point. Thanks!

Now we just need to find some voice talent! :)

------
michaelmartin
The more I read up on this, the better it looks. I have to agree with some of
the other comments here though; the site doesn't give you the info you need
fast enough (At the very least, the list of features should link to more info)

For anyone else interested in some of these details, they do have a full
browser support table here: <https://www.hydna.com/features/>

And authenticating users is made fairly simply using "behaviors":
<https://www.hydna.com/documentation/behaviors/introduction/>

And the hydna.js file users need is 23kb.

Would love to see some data on speed. How long does it take for a push request
from the Ruby or PHP libraries to reach a user?

And do the push APIs support access tokens for channels?

All in all, I'm really liking it though.

~~~
gurraman
Thank you for all the kind words and comments!

We'll be working hard with explaining the product better and add lots of
tutorials and more detailed examples to the documentation!

UPDATE: You can submit a token when using the Push API as well. We'll be
covering benchmarks in a blog post in the not so distant future.

~~~
michaelmartin
That sounds brilliant, looking forward to seeing how things develop!

------
dwynings
Congrats on the launch!

Some feedback:

    
    
      "A hosted real-time platform" 

This is okay.

    
    
      "that gives your project a lift to the forefront"

This is fluff. It'd be better if you were more specific and focus on end user
benefits. For instance, "Easily create real-time apps with worry-free
scaleability"

There should also be a big sign up button directly underneath this tagline.
There's really no need in the top nav to highlight the fact that you're on the
home page – what should be highlighted is the Pricing & signup button.

~~~
alanbyrne
I agree with the highlight point.

But looks like a great product. Also double kudos for being Europe based,
always happy to see us taking on the valley!

------
jfd
Here is a demo for you guys to enjoy: <http://hydna.github.com/tartarus>

~~~
extesy
doesn't work: "faild to connect to remote"

~~~
gurraman
That's most unfortunate! Would you mind telling us what browser (including
version) and OS (ditto) you're using?

Thanks!

(we did a full test in "all" browsers before posting, but there are always
edge-cases and we appreciate your help a lot)

------
thyselius
Congrats!!!! Nice work!

------
lahjnus
Great!

